# So I tried Tim Horton's 'Dark Roast' this afternoon....



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It tasted exactly the same as the other stuff.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They seem to be in a pretty good fight with McDonalds for the coffee business. McDonalds has recently put their price up but I think they still have the best coffee.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Like brown water then?

I even tried their espresso once. It almost had some flavour. Sort of. Not sure what flavour, but...

For fast food coffee McDonalds wins for sure.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

A friend of mine who is in the coffee biz informed me that the guy responsible for tim horton's coffee bailed when they sold to the USA. He was hired by McDonald's about 5 or so years ago - when McDonalds started getting noticed for having good coffee.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

that's a meme for sure.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> It tasted exactly the same as the other stuff.


I tried it today too. I didn't think it was exactly the same and, in fact, I thought it was an improvement over their regular. I don't like to make a judgement on a single experience though so I will hold back for now. It isn't as good as my home brewed Nabob - that's a certainty.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hear it goes good with SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, Baked Beans, SPAM, Fried Egg, and SPAM.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I gave up on all the Drive through coffee shops about 3 years ago. 

I was looking at the time and energy it took to go to Tim's, or Second Cup in the morning and wait impatiently with everyone else in line.
Realized that there was much better tasting coffee on the shelves at the grocery store.
Said screw it, bought a 5 cup drip machine, put it on my toolbox and I make my own coffee in the morning. 

Only downside is when the Tire guys do a coffee run in the mornings, They forget to ask if I want a breakfast sandwich.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The first time I tried it, I definitely thought it was darker, but each time since, I seem to notice less of a difference.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i meet my ride to work at a timmies. the one on victoria park near consumer's by the 401. every morning i go in and order the same thing. a #2 combo with a medium hot chocolate. it's been a source of amusement between my buddy and i to see if they can get it right in a week. _ so far, they've served my order correctly *only 2 times* in the past 3 or 4 months._ i'm not kidding. not only that, but every single morning i have to ask for a sleeve. for a hot fucking drink. are you kidding me? in 4 months of 4 days a week they can't just fucking remember that i will ask for one and just give it to me? sometimes they double cup it, which is a stupid waste of a cup. it's not rocket science. it's just a bacon biscuit and a hot chocolate with a hash brown. yet some days i don't even get the hash brown i paid for, occasionally it's come cold, right from the fridge un toasted. there's been a few days where i have stood 5 deep at the counter while 4 girls work the drive thru and ignore the walk-ins. ever try to complain? the website is sooo convoluted you'll want to give up long before you find the correct email/number. if i wasn't getting picked up there i wouldn't even be a customer in the first place. the donuts suck, the service is non existent, the hot chocolate is meh. a perfect example of ontario retail concept:
fuck you the customer, just give me your money and shut up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1). My sister worked briefly at one in Ottawa. My sense is that they are not fussy about who they give franchises to. Some great, some meet min reqs, and some seem to have come direct from Dakka after the clothing factory disaster.

2). We stopped for a stretch, a wizz, and a fill up at a Timmie's in Berthierville the other day, and the cups made a big deal about "foncee" but I don't know if what they served me was the dark, or whether I had to ask for it. In any event, it tasted pretty normal. I appreciate a great cup of Joe, but I'm fine with just aw'ight.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont drink coffee for the taste, but i do notice when im drinking good coffee. I have drank work coffee, cold, black (im a double double guy). 

I have a coffee in the morning when I need to wake up (which is most days). I have had some bad service for sure, but I've also had a couple good experiences.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

All coffee joints are overpriced. I can spend $10 on a bag of beans and have coffee for a week! Where I would spend that in a day if I were to buy it by the cup. When I am out and about though and need a pick-me-up McDonads would be my first pick. Timmies tastes like crap!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tim Horton's gets too much of my money, and even that isn't all that much. On the road only, and only when I've forgotten my thermos or insulated mug, or just run out. They can't...CAN'T...make a good iced coffee anywhere between southern Ontario and Halifax. I order it without the "base", i.e. just ice, a hint of milk, coffee. Simple request and they always comply (it's common) and always fuck it up. Often they get the size wrong. BIG, as BIG as you can. I tried the dark, it was bland. 

I live a block from a Timmy's and I have never walked there for anything. I think my wife goes through on her way to work sometimes, judging by the trash in my truck. The place sure generates a lot of litter. Lots of folks go there and then take their coffee for a walk, I see them every morning. The lady next door makes the trip every day, at least once.

(We make a full pot of home-brew every morning, rarely more. We wait for coffee to go on sale, or we buy some fancy expensive stuff, sometimes mixing it for variety. Nabob, Folgers, Maxwell House dark, not bad when made a little strong, fresh, and not left to age all day. Sometimes we grind our own beans.) 

There's a great little restaurant in Blyth Ontario called the Queen's Bakery. Best restaurant coffee I've ever had.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i meet my ride to work at a timmies. the one on victoria park near consumer's by the 401. every morning i go in and order the same thing. a #2 combo with a medium hot chocolate. it's been a source of amusement between my buddy and i to see if they can get it right in a week. _ so far, they've served my order correctly *only 2 times* in the past 3 or 4 months._ i'm not kidding. not only that, but every single morning i have to ask for a sleeve. for a hot fucking drink. are you kidding me? in 4 months of 4 days a week they can't just fucking remember that i will ask for one and just give it to me? sometimes they double cup it, which is a stupid waste of a cup. it's not rocket science. it's just a bacon biscuit and a hot chocolate with a hash brown. yet some days i don't even get the hash brown i paid for, occasionally it's come cold, right from the fridge un toasted. there's been a few days where i have stood 5 deep at the counter while 4 girls work the drive thru and ignore the walk-ins. ever try to complain? the website is sooo convoluted you'll want to give up long before you find the correct email/number. if i wasn't getting picked up there i wouldn't even be a customer in the first place. the donuts suck, the service is non existent, the hot chocolate is meh. a perfect example of ontario retail concept:
> fuck you the customer, just give me your money and shut up.


cheezy, once in a while you really post a gem - this is one such moment.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Even though I work at a relatively low paying social services job with a fairly large non-profit charitable organization, we have free coffee. I do appreciate this modest little,... perk. (bad pun intended)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Even though I work at a relatively low paying social services job with a fairly large non-profit charitable organization, we have free coffee. I do appreciate this modest little,... perk. * (bad pun intended)*


I *almost* gave my first thumbs down 

Curious to try the dark TH but my go to road coffee for a number of years now has been McD's.


We had a 'fun' experience at a Tim's in rural Manitoba about a month ago. Really long convoluted story, but suffice to say that the girl serving us wouldn't have made my top 100 interview list never mind get the job. She was petulant, wouldn't look you in the eye, and spoke in an unintelligible mumble - we asked 3x what the soup was, she answered all 3 times and to this day we have no idea. When we ordered, I'm pretty sure she was spamming her screen hoping to magically come up with a combination that matched our simple order (2 sandwiches, 2 soft drinks). I spoke to the manager, who then spoke to her - while he was, she walked away and ignored him, then threw a little fit when he called her back.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a chance to try the Dark Roast while it was being test-marketed in London, ON. I tried ordering it everywhere after that.
Now that it IS available in most markets, it's the only coffee I will order from TH's if it's available.
It is a LOT better than the original, in my opinion.

Best coffee? No, I didn't say that. Just the best you can get at TH's.

I haven't done a side by side comparison, but my first thought was it was like McD's coffee.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The only time I drink tims or tarbucks is when the shop buys some.....about twice a year. I mix them with the shop coffee I make in the morning.....folgers. I do on occasion stop off at the tims by work for donut or something. Not because the donut or something is good but because the ladies there all look like they're trying out for Hooters. Not too sure if I ever get short changed.....never really notice actually. I do notice that when I go there that the drive thru is lined up for a block or two and inside there is no one so the service is fantastic. Sometimes I even order 2 donuts. Other than that it's just coffee.....hot, black with one sugar. If it's cold it's because it's been sitting around long enough to cold down.....I don't drink coffee slushies. Best coffee going? Cooked over an open, wood fire in a camp perc., adding coffee and water as needed.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

My theory is that the dark roast is the stuff that's sat in the pot too long. Instead of throwing it out, they re-heat it, put it in a new fancy cup and call it Dark Roast. 
It's still the best diuretic though.

As an aside. We now have Tim Hortons Field. Ironically though Store #1 has been razed to the ground.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> cheezy, once in a while you really post a gem - this is one such moment.



it's all 100% true. go there any mon-thurs at 5 :15 am and you'll see me step off the #24 bus, walk into the timmies, order, and get into a black pick up. i go to starbux w/the wife on sundays. it's expensive but my order is perfect, every single time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just came off the road from a 3300km drive out to Halifax and back, over the long weekend. No matter where we went, when we desperately needed coffee, Tim's was there. It may not be great, but it's _there_.

I did give the dark roast a try, but quite honestly, by the time I've finished dumping cream and sweetener into it, I honestly can't tell the difference. Could be good, could be worse, they could have mistaken my order and given me the regular stuff; I wouldn't know.

One thing I did see in an out-of-the-way Tim's in La Pocatiere, Quebec, (delightful little town on the shore of the mighty St. Lawrence, about 2/3 of the way from Quebec City to Riviere-du-Loup) was a new bagel I hadn't seen elsewhere: apple-caramel, with oats on the outside. Looking forward to trying it when the occasion arises. I _know_ it isn't a *real* bagel (real bagels have no discernible top and bottom), but the flavour combination intrigues me, and I like things that dance on the edge of permissible sweetness.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Just came off the road from a 3300km drive out to Halifax and back, over the long weekend. No matter where we went, when we desperately needed coffee, Tim's was there. It may not be great, but it's _there_.
> 
> I did give the dark roast a try, but quite honestly, by the time I've finished dumping cream and sweetener into it, I honestly can't tell the difference. Could be good, could be worse, they could have mistaken my order and given me the regular stuff; I wouldn't know.
> 
> One thing I did see in an out-of-the-way Tim's in La Pocatiere, Quebec, (delightful little town on the shore of the mighty St. Lawrence, about 2/3 of the way from Quebec City to Riviere-du-Loup) was a new bagel I hadn't seen elsewhere: apple-caramel, with oats on the outside. Looking forward to trying it when the occasion arises. I _know_ it isn't a *real* bagel (real bagels have no discernible top and bottom), but the flavour combination intrigues me, and I like things that dance on the edge of permissible sweetness.


Tim's bagels are horrible. Worse than their donuts. Do not even waste your money. The flavours aren't even real. And the coffee, well, you are probably correct. If not for the sweeteners an full fat cream, people would actually taste how bad their coffee is.

On a completey unrelated topic, I hope you had time to show the young lad where he will be doing his late night eating for the next 3 years:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I can lead that horse to water, but I'm afraid he won't be drinking it. He's gone veg/vegan on us, and unless he's been hiding it _extremely _well, I doubt that brew will be much of a temptation, either. I suspect that his prefered establishments may turn out to be Cobourg Coffee, across the street from him, and Mary's Place and David's Tea on Spring Garden; especially given that they're halfway between classes and res. But, he's got his copy of the current issue of _The Coast_, and we got him a decent bike at Ideal, so once all the orientation stuff is done later this week, I expect him to zip around and see what there is.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I drink my coffee black and I find Tim Horton's to be rank in the highest degree. 7/11 is better. That's why Tim's has never worked in the States and never will. It's rank coffee with frozen donuts. Canadians do as they are told

I order coffee from here 6 bags at a time. Fantastic. If you drink coffee black you really know the difference


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll repeat it until I'm blue in the face: Americans LIKE donuts, but Canadians *need* them. When Canucks want to gripe about their kids, job, weather, car, boss, co-workers, spouse, government, band-mates, or simply other drivers (and maybe even bad coffee), they do it over something obtainable in a donut shop. When Yanks want to gripe abut the same things, they do it over a beer. I can't explain it, but my sense is that the minimum population requirement in the USA, for having a donut shop franchise is much higher than the minimum population requirement to have a bar/tavern. In the States, if you're a backwater town of 500, you'll have a bar, even if you don't have a stop sign or traffic light. But you'd probably need to have at least 1500-2000 to get a Dunkin or Krispy Kreme into your town. In Canada, you probably don't even have to have anyone who can even _count_ to 500 in order to get a Tim Horton's or Robin's or Country Style. We were in a place halfway between Meductic and Woodstock New Brunswick, yesterday. I couldn't see anything besides the gas station, for a couple miles in any direction. But that gas station had a Robin's Donuts outlet.

And that is why Tim Horton's will never have the same foothold in the USA that it does in Canada. They have all the same things to bitch about that we do; they just do it a different way nursing a different beverage.

Now, if you want to debate whether Tim Horton's regular or dark roast constitutes a worse example of _coffee_ than Coors light (or any other popular American beer) constitutes an example of beer, have at it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> I'll repeat it until I'm blue in the face: Americans LIKE donuts, but Canadians *need* them. When Canucks want to gripe about their kids, job, weather, car, boss, co-workers, spouse, government, band-mates, or simply other drivers (and maybe even bad coffee), they do it over something obtainable in a donut shop. When Yanks want to gripe abut the same things, they do it over a beer. I can't explain it; it just IS that way.
> 
> And that is why Tim Horton's will never have the same foothold in the USA that it does in Canada. They have all the same things to bitch about that we do; they just do it a different way nursing a different beverage.
> 
> Now, if you want to debate whether Tim Horton's regular or dark roast constitutes a worse example of _coffee_ than Coors light (or any other popular American beer) constitutes an example of beer, have at it.


I would respectfully disagree there. I spent 15 years travelling all over the states as well as practically living in Michigan for 12 years. Americans love their coffee as much as we do but they get it at places like Waffle House, Bob Evans, Denny's or one of a thousand greasy spoons in every city. All of which have better coffee than Tim Horton's. The morning drive through crowd use McDonalds and Dunkin. 

The VAST majority of Tim Horton's business is through the drive through. When we were kids we used to go in for coffee and donuts, when they were fresh and made there. But today it is 95% drive through and it's because in this country we have practically no choices. We get programmed. We are used to sub standard and we don't complain. Nobody even raised the roof when they went to frozen donuts. You would be sitting in the car saying "this tastes like shit" and then the next day you would order another one thinking maybe you just got a bad one yesterday. The only people that I used to see actually sitting in TH was the same pack of retired guys with nowhere else to go.

When the wife and I were in Vegas in January we grabbed a half dozen Krispy Kreme one night and MY GOD they were good. NOTHING TH has even comes close


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have nothing of use to say about coffee quality, and me making claims about "best" and worst is about as useful as making the same declarations here about best and worst guitars. Chacun a son gout.

HOWEVER, my comment was not about whether Americans *like* coffee or not, nor about what sort of coffee quality Horton's provides (it does have a slightly acidic quality and some folks simply do NOT like acidic coffees, no matter who makes them or how they are prepared). Rather, my comment was about the functional role that coffee-and-donut establishments have in the lives of Canadians.

I don't think Americans go to Waffle House, Bob Evans, Denny's, IHOP, or whatever to gripe and grumble the way I see people doing in Canadian donut establishments. They do that in bars. If you're unemployed in the US, you don't sit in a donut place all day, you sit in a bar. IN Canada, you sit in the window seat of a donut place. Americans go to the aforementioned places to eat a lot, but not specifically to grumble or commiserate.

As for Krispy Kreme, I have no comment, since donuts have been off-limits to me for over 15 years (I snag a flavourless plain old-fashioned once in a blue moon). But I will say that when they tried to make an incursion into the Canadian market, they were soundly rejected. Folks here were initially all abuzz, on the basis of Rosie O'Donnell's buildup. But when they finally arrived, they met the same fate as Target. Canadians said "That's IT?! That's what people were getting all excited for? Yeesh!". Now, it may have been the case that Krispy Kreme actually ARE better, fresher, or otherwise different in some manner that matters, south of the border; same way that Canadians seem to find shopping at Target on the US side enjoyable, but not here so much. But what arrived here failed to win people over.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> it's all 100% true. go there any mon-thurs at 5 :15 am and you'll see me step off the #24 bus, walk into the timmies, order, and get into a black pick up. i go to starbux w/the wife on sundays. it's expensive but my order is perfect, every single time.


It's funny, but in spite of their training programs, and high tech machines, I find Starbucks coffee to be much less consistently good than Second cups. At least as far as the lattes go. I see no rhyme or reason for it...but seems to be th case for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> I have nothing of use to say about coffee quality, and me making claims about "best" and worst is about as useful as making the same declarations here about best and worst guitars. Chacun a son gout.
> 
> HOWEVER, my comment was not about whether Americans *like* coffee or not, nor about what sort of coffee quality Horton's provides (it does have a slightly acidic quality and some folks simply do NOT like acidic coffees, no matter who makes them or how they are prepared). Rather, my comment was about the functional role that coffee-and-donut establishments have in the lives of Canadians.
> 
> ...


The problem with Target, Krispy Kreme and all the other American companies that try to come here is the same. Selection and availability. Krispy Kreme came here and sold out of Walmart with one flavour. Target and even Walmart as well as Home Depot, Lowe's and all the rest are mere shells of what they are in the states. Nowhere near the selection of items, not even close. Even Sears over there is three times the size as anything here. I don't see what you are seeing at TH either. I did back in the 70's and 80's but not now. The inside of a TH is never packed, ever. It's almost entirely drive through so not sure where these conversations are taking place.

My point earlier and I maintain it is that we do not demand the same standards that Americans do. If they were to come into a Walmart here they would freak out. If you tried to feed them the same coffee shop on every street corner they would burn a city down. We accept that if we want a coffee we have to get it from TH because its the only thing we can find. The coffee is rank, and TH will never improve it because we are all a bunch of sheep


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We accept that if we want a coffee we have to get it from TH because its the only thing we can find. The coffee is rank, and TH will never improve it because we are all a bunch of sheep


...and all it takes is any old fashioned drip brewer (or maybe the new ones too) to make a much better cup.

I drink my coffee many ways, following the whim of the day but if it is really good, I want to drink it black.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> When the wife and I were in Vegas in January we grabbed a half dozen Krispy Kreme one night and MY GOD they were good. NOTHING TH has even comes close


I'm not a big doughnut eater, and I don't like coffee, so I only end up at Tim Horton's when I'm out with someone who likes it (I know many people who LOVE Tim Horton's)
I've had Kripsy Kreme and I don't get the hype--I didn't think it was that great a doughnut.
I've had much better ones.
Although it's been years since I had one from Tim Horton's.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nah, if you want rank, you need to drink the Nescafé instant my wife makes in the microwave each morning. By comparison, TH is nirvana.

During grad school 30 years ago, I became interested in taste, and particularly differences in taste capacity between people as a function of things like ethnicity, nutritional state, disease, pregnancy, etc. Some folks taste things that others don't, and that's just how it is. Forms of "taste blindness" exist, comparable to colour blindness. If one reads the industry journals, you find that the holy grail for developers of artificial sweeteners is developing something that doesn't taste sickly sweet (an experience of some people) or leave a metallic aftertaste (an experience of a whole other group of people).

So I just take it as a given that there IS no "best coffee", and that what TH offers will constitute the best combination of desirable and undesirable taste components for some people, that others will find espresso more palatable, and still others need their grandé-with-a-shot, or Maxwell House instant. Myself, I find flavour shots nauseating, and while I've had just about everything from that sludge-in-a-copper-pot that passes for coffee amongst Greeks and Turks to weak chicory-assisted instant, and most varieties in between (with the exception of that cat-excreted stuff), I find TH coffee quite acceptable. A peak experience? Nah, but quite acceptable, and nothing I'm accepting like a sheep. I have many other choices available to me in fast-food coffee, and being gainfully employed and unable to eat donuts, I have few reasons to go to Timmie's apart from waiting for my wife to use the bathroom there on long drives. I find the coffee acceptable, but I understand that tongues vary and others might not find much in it that appeals to them.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Good post hammer - laughed hard at the Nescafe instant thing.

I think the one thing that you are missing about TH (or maybe you are aware) is that, in the coffee world, much like the real estate world, location is everything. It's everywhere so it is easy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think the one thing that you are missing about TH (or maybe you are aware) is that, in the coffee world, much like the real estate world, location is everything. It's everywhere so it is easy.


That it is, and I imagine they planned it that way. Starbucks seems to have thought the same way in certain markets as well. 

At the site of my old office, we had one on each side of the building, in addition to down the street. Management, aspiring high flyers, and hipsters would go to Second Cup, Starbucks, or Bridgehead. I went for "the place downstairs" that let me fill up my own oversized mug with a decent Sumatra for a dollar.

My younger son tells me that Aroma (an Israeli firm, now also found in Toronto) makes decent coffee, though I doubt I shall see them lining the Jean Lesage AutoRoute anytime soon.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I have nothing of use to say about coffee quality, and me making claims about "best" and worst is about as useful as making the same declarations here about best and worst guitars. Chacun a son gout.
> 
> HOWEVER, my comment was not about whether Americans *like* coffee or not, nor about what sort of coffee quality Horton's provides (it does have a slightly acidic quality and some folks simply do NOT like acidic coffees, no matter who makes them or how they are prepared). Rather, my comment was about the functional role that coffee-and-donut establishments have in the lives of Canadians.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I see your point. I spent quite a bit of time in bars in Canada through my gigging years. Thats all you see is people bitching there. I don't think there's a general rule of where people bitch on either side of the border.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm not sure I see your point. I spent quite a bit of time in bars in Canada through my gigging years. Thats all you see is people bitching there. I don't think there's a general rule of where people bitch on either side of the border.


I'm sure plenty of Canadians bitch in bars and taverns. I'm saying that when they *want *to go somewhere to bitch, they tend to think of different places. It's not a day and night difference, but a different-enough likelihood to differentiate the two markets.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> I drink my coffee black and I find Tim Horton's to be rank in the highest degree. 7/11 is better. That's why Tim's has never worked in the States and never will. It's rank coffee with frozen donuts.


Definitely have to agree except for the 7/11 part.



> Canadians do as they are told


Not this Canadian. Tim's propaganda turns my stomach as much as their coffee. Whoever writes their commercials must think people are morons. 

Interesting thing here in Hamilton. There is a place on Parkdale Ave down near the steel mills called the Donut Stop. It's been there forever. About 10-12 years ago a Tim's opened up right across the street. You would think it would have been the end of the diner - wrong. Guess who's busier, especially during the day.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's the one just on the corner, right? 

https://www.google.ca/maps/@43.2527...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sFo59S0OABX3EcPa4t5QN3w!2e0

My son will tell you the cranberry-lemon donuts/muffins are worth coming back for. Decent full breakfast too. Coffee was nothing to write home about, though.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought this was topical...

Okay, Canada: It’s time for the hard truth about Tim Hortons

http://www.macleans.ca/society/okay-canada-its-time-for-the-hard-truth-about-tim-hortons/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now THAT was a very funny article. Many thanks.

"...some of which have working toilets". Gotta love it.

But he does make a valid point: "If you drink your coffee with two creams and two sugars, the quality of the coffee itself is of little consequence." And since I drink it with double cream, and a couple of packs of sweetener (depending on size), perhaps that explains my defense of it , as well as others' seemingly relentless attack. I used to be able to drink coffee black, back in the day when I could have pancakes or French toast and syrup. But those days are long gone, and with fruit juice off the list, and most diet soft drinks tasting terrible (though I am still holding out hope that one day there will be a diet Brio Chinotto), my only sweet beverage IS artificially-sweetened coffee. Maybe other folks can stomach bitter things, like black coffee, or alcohol. They hold no appeal for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Now THAT was a very funny article. Many thanks.
> 
> "...some of which have working toilets". Gotta love it.
> 
> But he does make a valid point: "If you drink your coffee with two creams and two sugars, the quality of the coffee itself is of little consequence." And since I drink it with double cream, and a couple of packs of sweetener (depending on size), perhaps that explains my defense of it , as well as others' seemingly relentless attack. I used to be able to drink coffee black, back in the day when I could have pancakes or French toast and syrup. But those days are long gone, and with fruit juice off the list, and most diet soft drinks tasting terrible (though I am still holding out hope that one day there will be a diet Brio Chinotto), my only sweet beverage IS artificially-sweetened coffee. Maybe other folks can stomach bitter things, like black coffee, or alcohol. They hold no appeal for me.


That's the main problem with TH coffee, it is bitter as hell. I have been drinking my coffee black for probably 25 years now. Trust me when I tell you that TH coffee is rank


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> I thought this was topical...
> 
> Okay, Canada: It’s time for the hard truth about Tim Hortons
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/society/okay-canada-its-time-for-the-hard-truth-about-tim-hortons/


I'm not sure.what he expects it to be. It's a tims. It's supposed to taste like that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Now THAT was a very funny article. Many thanks.
> 
> "...some of which have working toilets". Gotta love it.
> 
> But he does make a valid point: "If you drink your coffee with two creams and two sugars, the quality of the coffee itself is of little consequence." And since I drink it with double cream, and a couple of packs of sweetener (depending on size), perhaps that explains my defense of it , as well as others' seemingly relentless attack. I used to be able to drink coffee black, back in the day when I could have pancakes or French toast and syrup. But those days are long gone, and with fruit juice off the list, and most diet soft drinks tasting terrible (though I am still holding out hope that one day there will be a diet Brio Chinotto), my only sweet beverage IS artificially-sweetened coffee. Maybe other folks can stomach bitter things, like black coffee, or alcohol. They hold no appeal for me.


Brio Chinotto? That ain't nothing but a can of squeezed weird.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> That's the one just on the corner, right?
> 
> https://www.google.ca/maps/@43.25273...cPa4t5QN3w!2e0
> 
> My son will tell you the cranberry-lemon donuts/muffins are worth coming back for. Decent full breakfast too. Coffee was nothing to write home about, though.



That's the place. I haven't been in there for years, but I remember it being a place with good breakfast and a good coffee in the morning (when I needed it most). They must be doing something right with TH right across the street. It is a little run down though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Brio Chinotto? That ain't nothing but a can of squeezed weird.


Maybe, but to Montrealers, it is one of the single greatest drinks with pizza. Sigh, yet another thing I can't eat anymore, unless I take a fistful of pills. For the uninitiated, it tastes kinda like what Coke and Vermouth would taste like, with a slightly bitter aftertaste (from quinine) that complements Italian flavours.


----------

